# Looking for someone to port my themes to theme chooser.



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

What's up RootzWiki.
You all probably don't know much of my work, but I helped create the OreoSlice theme for the DroidX and Droid2. It was featured on Droid Life here ( http://www.droid-life.com/2011/03/14/download-oreoslice-theme-for-liberty-rom-by-bassdj/)
Anyways, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to port my themes into an apk to be used for the TMO theme Chooser. If so, you would be part of the SliceThemez crew along with myself and @droidxethan
If interested, please email me at [email protected]
Thanks guys! I look forward to bringing you guys some slice themes!

EDIT: We have found someone.


----------

